# Another AC condenser bit the dust.



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

My a/c condenser has a large hole in one of the fins and needs to be replaced. Tomorrow I will be replacing the condenser with a new one. I have a question.....I know I need to vacuum the system before I refill it, but do I need to add pag oil if the freon bottle says it has 3 oz of oil in it? The bottle says it contains 16 oz of freon and 3 oz of oil.

Thanks


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

1. Yes, you should vacuum the system
2. I do not know how much oil/freon the Cruze system holds, so I won't answer on that


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I believe the oil mainly stays in the compressor. Where the leak occured was there alot of oil residue?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a service manual and it's not specific on weight of PAG oil, and I didn't find a component specific oil volume. I repeatedly heard 1oz for condenser replacement. I added 1oz of 46 PAG oil when I replaced my condenser. Some guys I know don't add any oil with a condenser replacement. I'd rather have a little too much rather than too little, though 3oz sounds excessive. Do evacuate the system to remove water, maintain max efficency, and make it easier to add R-134.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I believe the oil mainly stays in the compressor. Where the leak occured was there alot of oil residue?


I didn't see any oil residue around the hole. I really couldn't determine where the hole was until I added a little freon.

[QUOTE=Gus_Mahn]I have a service manual and it's not specific on weight of PAG oil, and I didn't find a component specific oil volume. I repeatedly heard 1oz for condenser replacement. I added 1oz of 46 PAG oil when I replaced my condenser. Some guys I know don't add any oil with a condenser replacement. I'd rather have a little too much rather than too little, though 3oz sounds excessive. Do evacuate the system to remove water, maintain max efficency, and make it easier to add R-134. [/QUOTE]

Ok thanks.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keep us posted on how this job goes. Many of us with early cruzes don't have the condenser shield that was added to newer builds. Removing the bumper, and I assume it's right there. But nothing's as straight forward as it seems.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> Keep us posted on how this job goes. Many of us with early cruzes don't have the condenser shield that was added to newer builds. Removing the bumper, and I assume it's right there. But nothing's as straight forward as it seems.





Yep, unfortunately you have to remove the front bumper to get the condenser out. The bumper is a little tricky getting off the car. There are some plastic hooks around the headlights that you will need a curved pick to get them released from the car. Here is youtube link on how to do that. Chevy Cruze Front Bumper snap removal - YouTube Otherwise the bumper is held on with 12 metal screws and about 8 plastic push/pull rivets. Before you remove the bumper, be sure to disconnect the 2 clearance light wires and 1 sensor wire(there could be more wires if you have the fog lamps). Once you get the bumper off, there is a cap on top of the condenser that you need to pull off. Then 2 plastic shields on both sides of the condenser that are held on by push/pull rivets. You will also have to remove another plastic shroud that is held on by 4-10 mm bolts. There is also 1 bolt holding the air intake that will need to be removed as well. Now you should be able to get at the condenser. There is one tube entering the condenser and one exiting it. There will be 1 nut on each tube that will need to be removed*(DANGER******BE SURE THE AC SYSTEM IS NOT UNDER ANY PRESSURE BEFORE REMOVING THESE TWO NUTS** THE SYSTEM WILL HAVE TO BE EVACUATED FIRST BEFORE PROCEEDING IF THERE IS PRESSURE IN THE AC SYSTEM.)*. Now, pull the two tubes out of the condenser and then clean the rubber gaskets on each tube. Next remove the ac pressure sensor wire and then unscrew the ac pressure sensor switch from the condenser. Now...to remove the condenser from the car, you will need to compress the two top plastic clips that hold the condenser in place with a pair of pliers. You will need to push up on the condenser while you are compressing each clip. Next, install the ac pressure sensor switch on the new condenser....make sure you clean the rubber o-ring on the sensor before you install it. You can now install the new condenser and new shield. The condenser shield did not come on my car, but I bought one. The shield needed a little trimming on the right center tab in order for it to fit correctly on the condenser. Once trimmed, the shield basically snapped in place. Now re-install everything the way it came apart. But before you put the bumper back on, I would perform a vacuum on the ac system to make sure there are no leaks. Here is a youtube video on putting a vacuum on a cars ac system and also how to add refrigerant. How To Recharge an AC System - EricTheCarGuy - YouTube


----------

